# No words needed- but they are BBQ flavored



## Millberry (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 8, 2021)

No thanks, i like mine just plain on white bread........ gross

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 8, 2021)

I'll try anything but I draw the line at BUGS! Though I did Eat the Worm at the bottom of a bottle of Mezcal. I was young, silly and seriously Hammered though!...JJ

BTW...My Chickens love those things!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 8, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> BTW...My Chickens love those things!



What flavor do you buy for them.... lol

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 8, 2021)

Plain.  They are on a Low Salt diet... JJ


----------



## motocrash (Aug 8, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Plain. They are on a Low Salt diet... JJ


And here I thought you were supposed to season at every step in cooking.


----------



## ofelles (Aug 8, 2021)

I really wanted to like this.................but I just can't push the button


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2021)

I think I would take them fishing and use them as bait!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2021)

So I have to be honest...the best part of this joke is when I showed it to my wife! Took her a bit to realize what it was, and then a great big YUCK! And a full body shiver! I finally could stop laughing!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 8, 2021)

Chicken food for sure. I wonder if they’d make the eggs taste like Q. JK. Laffin.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey, don't knock it!. That's the protein we'll be eating in California once January 1st gets here and bacon, pork, chicken, and eggs disappear.  Beef will be too expensive to buy. Hmmm. I'd best start adapting. 

"Here larvae, larvae, larvae."


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Hey, don't knock it!. That's the protein we'll be eating in California once January 1st gets here and bacon, pork, chicken, and eggs disappear.  Beef will be too expensive to buy. Hmmm. I'd best start adapting.
> 
> "Here larvae, larvae, larvae."


 I shouldn't laugh but you did bring it out! You can come visit us, we'll get ya set up! But leave the larvae alone, they are for the chickens!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm thinking I'll just pass on those.
Gary


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 11, 2021)

I think I will save those for when I am REEEEEEAAAALLY hungry.


----------

